# Fluid snowboard?



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

You mean Liquid???


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope, it says Fluid on the board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You sure it isn't the name of the board? Pictures would greatly help. I never heard of a Fluid brand.

Sapient Fluid

Burton Fluid

Lamar Fluid

... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Says Fluid Snowboards on the top and Fluid on the bottom so thats all I can see. Its on ebay and I cant save the pictures but the item number is 120479680993.

Thanks


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't buy it personally... For $100 bucks you can totally get a used deck made within the last 5 years...that looks fairly old!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Not worth the price. That pic definitely didn't help lol. That is one majorly obscure brand I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, thats why I was leary about it not being able to find any info on it. Thanks guys.


----------

